# Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?



## minne6 (26. April 2010)

Hey Karpfenfreunde!

Ich möchte mir 2 neue Freilaufrollen zulegen, die ca. 60 € kosten sollen.

Es soll wirklich nicht mehr veranschlagt werden und ich habe schon einige gut vorschläge, was Freilaufrollen angeht aus diesem Forum sammeln können.

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich die

Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA

nehmen soll.
Könnt ihr mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung helfen?
Beide kosten gleich viel.
Ich wäre über ein paar Vorschläge sehr Dankbar!

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Carras (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Hi,

die Okuma Powerliner. Warum?

Weil sie:

eine Big Pit Spule hat
eine Frontbremse hat
eine saubere Schnurverlegung hat
mehr Kugellager hat
mehr Schnurfassung hat.
ein Messinggetriebe hat.

Das alles bietet die Shimano,...nicht

Grüßle


----------



## minne6 (26. April 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

das sind mal Fakten! 
Danke


----------



## minne6 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Also ich habe soeben die Baitfeeder testen können und ich muss sagen ich bin wirklich begeistert. Ich hatte beide Rollen in der Hand und von der Verarbeitung her, finde ich die Okuma auch noch besser. Außerdem ist sie mit Aluspule viel attraktiver


----------



## Lupus (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

STOP!
Zwar würde ich auch die Okuma wählen aber dann musst du vorher testen ob sie auf deine Ruten passt!
Auf meine Greys passt sie nicht!!!!


----------



## Markomanne85 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

ich glaube da kann ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben 

ich hatte beide Rollen schon im einsatz ...
die ST letztes Jahr
und die Powerliner letztes und dieses Jahr ...

-die schnurverlegung ist bei der Okuma um welten besser und die schnur geht auch wesenlich leichter von der Aluminiumrolle
-die Okuma ist wesentlich stabieler gebaut
-der Freilauf der Okuma ist viel besser und lässt sich auch besser einstellen als bei der ST
-Die achse ist bei der Okuma massiver ausgeführt

Ich kann über Rollen im oberen Preissegment nicht viel Sagen ...

Im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment dominiert die Powerliner ... das steht fest ...

Powerliner or ST ???

100% Powerliner ... !!!

lg RR


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Dann ist meine PowerLiner anscheinend ein Montagsmodell. Sie ist nicht stabiler als die ST, die Schnurwicklung ist auch nicht ganz optimal und der Freilauf geht erst komplett raus wenn man etwa eine 1/4 Umdrehung gekurbelt hat. Und die Achse.. da die Frage hier im Karpfenbereich gepostet wurde, geht ich davon aus das der TE sie zum Karpfenfischen braucht und dafür reicht die Achse überall hin. Außerdem nerven die Bürsten die verhindern sollen das die Schnur sich unter der Spule verfängt; die waren bei mir keine 10 Minuten drauf, weil sch das beim Kurbeln angehört hat als wär das Getriebe der Rolle mit Sand gefüllt.
Ich würde zwar auch die PowerLiner empfehlen (Schnurfassung und Spule) aber so perfekt wie sie überall dargestellt wird, ist sie bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Carras (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*



christian36 schrieb:


> ......(Schnurfassung und Spule) aber so perfekt wie sie überall dargestellt wird, ist sie bei weitem nicht.


 
Nein die Powerliner ist nicht perfekt. Da gibt es andere Rollen.

Wenn es aber um den direkten Vergleich zu einer Shimano Baitrunner ST geht,.....hat die Shimano für mich,...keine Chance.
Bei den Shimanos, zahlst Du zu viel für den Namen.


Grüßle


----------



## chxxstxxxx (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Schon klar, aber wenn dann sollte man das objektiv betrachten und auch die Nachteile aufzählen.


----------



## minne6 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Ja das mit den Borsten ist so eine Sache.
Kann man die eingentlich so herausnehmen? Hört sich wirklich an, wie ein Schornsteinfeger bei seiner Arbeit.

Ich habe mich allerdings auch gefragt, was die für einen Sinn haben.....
Zwar ist die Powerliner nicht das Top Modell unter allen Freilaufrollen aber vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mit Sicherheit die Nr.1 
( Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung)


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Die Bürsten dienen dazu damit sich die Schnur nicht um die Spulenachse wickeln kann (mir zwar noch nie passiert, aber egal). Die beiden Bürsten kann man einfach rausziehen.


----------



## minne6 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*



christian36 schrieb:


> Die Bürsten dienen dazu damit sich die Schnur nicht um die Spulenachse wickeln kann (mir zwar noch nie passiert, aber egal). Die beiden Bürsten kann man einfach rausziehen.



Also ich habe nun von einer Rolle die Bürsten abgenommen und musste leider feststellen, das bei kurzen würfen von ca. 5-10 meter doch schonmal die Schnur unter die Spule gerät. Zumindest passiert mir das.

Jetzt wollte ich die Bürsten wieder einkleben aber ich Dussel habe die natürlich verlegt und kann sie nicht wiederfinden.

Also wer seine Bürsten nicht brauch unt noch irgendwo rumliegen hat würde ich diese gerne gegen Porto abnehmen.
Wäre super wenn sich jemand meldet.

Viele Grüße
Simon


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Kann evtl. an der Schnur liegen. Ich hab eine 0,35mm G-Line drauf und diese Probleme bis dato noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## minne6 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Also ich habe eine 33er Supertouch von Dreamtackle drauf. Die hat kaum Schnurdrall. Ich werde es mal weiter testen.


----------



## Carras (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*



minne6 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eine 33er Supertouch von Dreamtackle drauf. Die hat kaum Schnurdrall. Ich werde es mal weiter testen.


 
Hm....
ich habe die DT Schnur anders in Erinnerung. Meine drallte ohne Ende, im Gegensatz zu der Prologic XLNT Camo oder Sufix XL- Strong oder Berkley Big Game.

Kann schon sehr gut an der Schnur liegen.


Grüßle


----------



## Koalano1 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Moin!
Ich überlege auch, ob ich mir die Powerline oder die Longbow zulegen soll. Vom preis her sind die ja ungefähr im gleichen Bereich.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht, welche am besten zu mir passt - vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen. 
Sie sollen an ne 2,75 lb 12´ Rute geschraubet werden, die Rute wiegt ca. 300-350g. Ihr Einsatzgebiet ist kleiner Fluss, Kanal, und am See. 
Besten Dank!
Grüße
Koala


----------



## minne6 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Also ich habe auch 3lbs ruten und fische ähnlich große Gewässer wie du. Ich kann dir nur die Powerliner empfehlen. Es gibt sie auch in einer Nummer kleiner! Das ist dann die Pl-860. 
Von der Verarbeitung sind die echt super!
Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen


----------



## Koalano1 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Nabend!
Danke schonmal!
So, es wird dann wahrscheinlich ne Powerliner.
Aber nun kann ich mich nicht zweischen der Pl860 und der Pl865 entscheiden, hab irgendwie angst, dass die 865 nen tick zu groß und die 860 zu klein ist. Für weitere Anregungen wär ich sehr dankbar!!!
Grüße
Koala


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

Wieso zu groß? Die 865 ist zwar schwerer, aber die liegt eh die meiste Zeit auf der Rutenablage.


----------



## Eruzione (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

servus,

ich fische die shimano st 10000 ra an einer balzer magic gold carp float... ich muss sagen ich bin absolut zufrieden...schnurverlegung ist top, freilauf feinzügig
kann also die rolle wärmstens empfehlen


----------



## noob4ever (30. März 2012)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Nabend!
> Danke schonmal!
> So, es wird dann wahrscheinlich ne Powerliner.
> Aber nun kann ich mich nicht zweischen der Pl860 und der Pl865 entscheiden, hab irgendwie angst, dass die 865 nen tick zu groß und die 860 zu klein ist. Für weitere Anregungen wär ich sehr dankbar!!!
> ...


 
Hi, 
der Beitrag ist schon was her aber falls sich noch jemand zwischen PL865 und PL860 entscheiden will/muss...
es ist die gleiche Rollen nur mit einer anderen Spule drauf, da sind Aussagen wie ...



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso zu groß? Die 865 ist zwar schwerer, aber die liegt eh die meiste Zeit auf der Rutenablage.


 
.... eigentlich schwachsinnig.

Du bist dir unsicher welche du dir kaufen sollst? dann kauf die günstigere und bestellt dir von der anderen die Ersatzspule, dann haste beide.


----------



## hammed (11. September 2014)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*

hallo
ich hab mal ne frage!!ist bei einer shimano baitrunner die bremse hinten?und wenn ja werden  der freilauf und die bremse über ein rad reguliert?sorry  hatte noch nie ne baitrunner!!würde mich über antworten sehr freuen.
vielen dank


----------



## feederbrassen (11. September 2014)

*AW: Bait Feeder PL-865 oder Shimano Baitrunner ST 10000 RA?*



hammed schrieb:


> hallo
> ich hab mal ne frage!!ist bei einer shimano baitrunner die bremse hinten?und wenn ja werden  der freilauf und die bremse über ein rad reguliert?sorry  hatte noch nie ne baitrunner!!würde mich über antworten sehr freuen.
> vielen dank



Kommt auf den Typ Baitrunner an .
Die US Baitrunner und Big Baitrunner Loncast wird die Bremse an der Spule eingestelllt .
Der Freilauf am Heck der Rolle.
Das Gro der Baitrunner hat eine Heckbremse  und dort wird dann auch der Freilauf über ein Rädchen eingestellt.


----------

